# Single Vs Double Flatbands



## Bobofgang (Aug 3, 2011)

Is there a difference between using double .30 latex or single .60 flatbands? Is there a general advantage or disadvantage to single or double flatbands?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Bobofgang said:


> Is there a difference between using double .30 latex or single .60 flatbands? Is there a general advantage or disadvantage to single or double flatbands?


In general doubled .030 will deliver more power than single .060. Thinner is usually faster. Thicker is easier to cut, easier to tie, and may last a bit longer. If you're looking for maximum speed, double, tapered, .030 is better. If you want easier to cut and tie, and maybe longer life, .060 is better. I use straight cut .050 medical grade latex, and am pleased with its performance.

Henry


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> Is there a difference between using double .30 latex or single .60 flatbands? Is there a general advantage or disadvantage to single or double flatbands?


In general doubled .030 will deliver more power than single .060. Thinner is usually faster. Thicker is easier to cut, easier to tie, and may last a bit longer. If you're looking for maximum speed, double, tapered, .030 is better. If you want easier to cut and tie, and maybe longer life, .060 is better. I use straight cut .050 medical grade latex, and am pleased with its performance.

Henry
[/quote]

k Henry? everyone seems very precise about cutting methods for the bands? i can understand to a point, snags leading to tears. wheel cutters? is that a trade name? or a pizza slicer? serious questions, having worked with tools my whole life i do understand tools, am even thinking about making my own sling shots! but i like to do it right, i am reading practically every post and opinion, also waiting on what could be my very first natural from Panama.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

newconvert said:


> Is there a difference between using double .30 latex or single .60 flatbands? Is there a general advantage or disadvantage to single or double flatbands?


In general doubled .030 will deliver more power than single .060. Thinner is usually faster. Thicker is easier to cut, easier to tie, and may last a bit longer. If you're looking for maximum speed, double, tapered, .030 is better. If you want easier to cut and tie, and maybe longer life, .060 is better. I use straight cut .050 medical grade latex, and am pleased with its performance.

Henry
[/quote]

k Henry? everyone seems very precise about cutting methods for the bands? i can understand to a point, snags leading to tears. wheel cutters? is that a trade name? or a pizza slicer? serious questions, having worked with tools my whole life i do understand tools, am even thinking about making my own sling shots! but i like to do it right, i am reading practically every post and opinion, also waiting on what could be my very first natural from Panama.
[/quote]
The archives are full of articles on cutting latex. The rotary cutter you get at fabric stores is the cheapest way but the guys that are serious use guillotine cutters. Anyone wanting information on double latex bands need to contact TEX here on the forum. He is an expert in the subject.
If anyone has .050 latex please let me know. .050 tapered latex make great hunting bands.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

newconvert said:


> Is there a difference between using double .30 latex or single .60 flatbands? Is there a general advantage or disadvantage to single or double flatbands?


In general doubled .030 will deliver more power than single .060. Thinner is usually faster. Thicker is easier to cut, easier to tie, and may last a bit longer. If you're looking for maximum speed, double, tapered, .030 is better. If you want easier to cut and tie, and maybe longer life, .060 is better. I use straight cut .050 medical grade latex, and am pleased with its performance.

Henry
[/quote]

k Henry? everyone seems very precise about cutting methods for the bands? i can understand to a point, snags leading to tears. wheel cutters? is that a trade name? or a pizza slicer? serious questions, having worked with tools my whole life i do understand tools, am even thinking about making my own sling shots! but i like to do it right, i am reading practically every post and opinion, also waiting on what could be my very first natural from Panama.
[/quote]

Wheel cutters look like a pizza slicer, but are much sharper. They are used a lot for cutting fabric. I'll have pics of the fork, before finishing, but after trimming later today.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> Is there a difference between using double .30 latex or single .60 flatbands? Is there a general advantage or disadvantage to single or double flatbands?


In general doubled .030 will deliver more power than single .060. Thinner is usually faster. Thicker is easier to cut, easier to tie, and may last a bit longer. If you're looking for maximum speed, double, tapered, .030 is better. If you want easier to cut and tie, and maybe longer life, .060 is better. I use straight cut .050 medical grade latex, and am pleased with its performance.

Henry
[/quote]

k Henry? everyone seems very precise about cutting methods for the bands? i can understand to a point, snags leading to tears. wheel cutters? is that a trade name? or a pizza slicer? serious questions, having worked with tools my whole life i do understand tools, am even thinking about making my own sling shots! but i like to do it right, i am reading practically every post and opinion, also waiting on what could be my very first natural from Panama.
[/quote]

Wheel cutters look like a pizza slicer, but are much sharper. They are used a lot for cutting fabric. I'll have pics of the fork, before finishing, but after trimming later today.
[/quote]
thanks henry


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

rubberpower said:


> Is there a difference between using double .30 latex or single .60 flatbands? Is there a general advantage or disadvantage to single or double flatbands?


In general doubled .030 will deliver more power than single .060. Thinner is usually faster. Thicker is easier to cut, easier to tie, and may last a bit longer. If you're looking for maximum speed, double, tapered, .030 is better. If you want easier to cut and tie, and maybe longer life, .060 is better. I use straight cut .050 medical grade latex, and am pleased with its performance.

Henry
[/quote]

k Henry? everyone seems very precise about cutting methods for the bands? i can understand to a point, snags leading to tears. wheel cutters? is that a trade name? or a pizza slicer? serious questions, having worked with tools my whole life i do understand tools, am even thinking about making my own sling shots! but i like to do it right, i am reading practically every post and opinion, also waiting on what could be my very first natural from Panama.
[/quote]
The archives are full of articles on cutting latex. The rotary cutter you get at fabric stores is the cheapest way but the guys that are serious use guillotine cutters. Anyone wanting information on double latex bands need to contact TEX here on the forum. He is an expert in the subject.
If anyone has .050 latex please let me know. .050 tapered latex make great hunting bands.
[/quote]
thanks Mr. power, also really like your sig. ............... so true


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

rubberpower said:


> Is there a difference between using double .30 latex or single .60 flatbands? Is there a general advantage or disadvantage to single or double flatbands?


In general doubled .030 will deliver more power than single .060. Thinner is usually faster. Thicker is easier to cut, easier to tie, and may last a bit longer. If you're looking for maximum speed, double, tapered, .030 is better. If you want easier to cut and tie, and maybe longer life, .060 is better. I use straight cut .050 medical grade latex, and am pleased with its performance.

Henry
[/quote]

k Henry? everyone seems very precise about cutting methods for the bands? i can understand to a point, snags leading to tears. wheel cutters? is that a trade name? or a pizza slicer? serious questions, having worked with tools my whole life i do understand tools, am even thinking about making my own sling shots! but i like to do it right, i am reading practically every post and opinion, also waiting on what could be my very first natural from Panama.
[/quote]
The archives are full of articles on cutting latex. The rotary cutter you get at fabric stores is the cheapest way but the guys that are serious use guillotine cutters. Anyone wanting information on double latex bands need to contact TEX here on the forum. He is an expert in the subject.
If anyone has .050 latex please let me know. .050 tapered latex make great hunting bands.
[/quote]

I got mine from RubberSheetRoll (http://www.rubbersheetroll.com/latex_rubber.htm) I got "FDA Approved" because at the time I bought, that was the only grade listed in .050. Now everything but the "Natural" is available in .050.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> Is there a difference between using double .30 latex or single .60 flatbands? Is there a general advantage or disadvantage to single or double flatbands?


In general doubled .030 will deliver more power than single .060. Thinner is usually faster. Thicker is easier to cut, easier to tie, and may last a bit longer. If you're looking for maximum speed, double, tapered, .030 is better. If you want easier to cut and tie, and maybe longer life, .060 is better. I use straight cut .050 medical grade latex, and am pleased with its performance.

Henry
[/quote]

k Henry? everyone seems very precise about cutting methods for the bands? i can understand to a point, snags leading to tears. wheel cutters? is that a trade name? or a pizza slicer? serious questions, having worked with tools my whole life i do understand tools, am even thinking about making my own sling shots! but i like to do it right, i am reading practically every post and opinion, also waiting on what could be my very first natural from Panama.
[/quote]
The archives are full of articles on cutting latex. The rotary cutter you get at fabric stores is the cheapest way but the guys that are serious use guillotine cutters. Anyone wanting information on double latex bands need to contact TEX here on the forum. He is an expert in the subject.
If anyone has .050 latex please let me know. .050 tapered latex make great hunting bands.
[/quote]

I got mine from RubberSheetRoll (http://www.rubbershe...atex_rubber.htm) I got "FDA Approved" because at the time I bought, that was the only grade listed in .050. Now everything but the "Natural" is available in .050.
[/quote]

thanks henry, i am about to start a new thread to satisfy my curiosity about medical bands.


----------

